
Ask HN: Managing Twitter lists - mvdwoord
I follow a couple hundred users on Twitter and I would really like to use lists. Unfortunately I haven&#x27;t found a way to manage them with some comfort or ease. Twitter website is cumbersome in the sense that you need to click on a user, then click through again, and then you can select the lists. This is fine if you are disciplined to do this each time you follow someone new, but useless for categorizing a couple of hundred existing accounts.<p>I use Tweetdeck as desktop app and Plume on Android (although it needs regular clearing of the cache) but I found both equally incapable of editing lists.<p>Ideally I would like something akin to http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitlistmanager.com&#x2F; where you have a grid with the people you follow and a column for each list. The problem with this interface is that when you scroll down a bit, the column headers (lists) scroll off screen. Another issue is that it only lists twitter account names, not display names, no account description. Not sure about others, but I need to click on about half of them to see who&#x27;s behind the sometimes rather cryptic usernames.<p>I would not mind paying a few bucks for a tool that does this properly at all, but the problem is I simply cannot find any. Does anybody have a suggestion? Or should I give up on Twitter lists all together?
======
Pyrodogg
I agree that list management has been an afterthought for Twitter for quite
some time.

Have you attempted contacting @bbstripes, the maintainer of twitlistmanager?
This seems like two great additions to an existing tool you already use and
the developer even accepts paypal for donations to the tool.

\- Pin table header to top of viewport when scrolling \- Use display names
instead of username or make optional.

